# UP Atomiser Leaking



## mark4785 (9 Nov 2011)

Today I filled up my tank with water and primed my external Fluval 406 filter to fill it up with water. As the tank water travelled down the outlet pipe to the filter chamber the segment of the pipe where the UP atomiser is connected started to drip every 2-3 minutes right next to plugs and other electrical equipment.

I have emptied the water from all pipes and removed all pipes from the tank just in case water travels down them somehow.

The UP atomiser was connected to the external pipe using jubilee clips as I wasn't happy with the black nuts that were supplied with the device; they just didn't seem to secure the device on to the pipe and it was easy to pull the pipe away from the device. However, now, for obvious reasons, I'm now not a fan of both the clips and the manufacturer nuts.

I'm a bit stuck now as I really wasn't expecting the pipe to leak because of how tight the jubilee clip was secured around it. I was told on this forum to not use ribbed pipes with the jubilee clips, however I ignored this advise as I'm not aware of any non-ribbed fluval pipes that will securely fit into the filters valve (the area where the pipes connect with the filter to deposit and withdraw water).

Advise at this stage would be great as me and my dad are very peeved with this filter system, and equally, the processes involved in installing this UP atomiser.


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2011)

I've had trouble on the past with fluvals ribbed hosing not sealing properly and leaking despite having jubilee clips on too. It could be that as most people replace with plain tubing. I have no experience with that particular filter so not sure if it's possible or not to change the pipe work.,maybe try to search google for any guides to. Looking at the pic of the filter, do the hoses not connect onto the taps on the filter then the red securing nuts screw over the hosing?


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2011)

Also try to not have the jubilee clips so tight as they can distort the shape of the tubes also.


----------



## jacko32 (10 Nov 2011)

change the ribbed hoses for normal ones 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=10724


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Nov 2011)

sometimes it's best to take advise people give you on the forums...

Ribbed pipes don't do well with anything 'inline', if you google 'inline and fluval ribbed pipes' you'll come up with hundreds of people that have had this problem. Get some new pipes and everything should be fine.


----------



## mark4785 (13 Nov 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Also try to not have the jubilee clips so tight as they can distort the shape of the tubes also.



Unfortunately the shape has already been distorted so I need a replacement inline and outlet pipe now.


----------



## mark4785 (13 Nov 2011)

jacko32 said:
			
		

> change the ribbed hoses for normal ones
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=10724



Do you have a link to 'normal' or 'flat' silicone pipes that are compatible with the Fluval 406? Thanks for the link but the conversation is too vague. It ideally would be nice to know of a compatible product as I do most of my ordering over the internet so it will cost me if I order a set of pipes and I have to return them because they won't fit into the Fluval 406 unit.


----------



## jacko32 (13 Nov 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-16-...pplies_Fish&hash=item2c6011534d#ht_526wt_1064

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-12-...pplies_Fish&hash=item2312671524#ht_526wt_1064


----------



## jacko32 (13 Nov 2011)

i think on the 406 you need the 16-22


----------



## mark4785 (13 Nov 2011)

jacko32 said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-16-...pplies_Fish&hash=item2c6011534d#ht_526wt_1064
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-12-...pplies_Fish&hash=item2312671524#ht_526wt_1064



Thanks,

There is a diagram in the Fluval 406 manual showing the diameter ends of the traditional ribbed piping being smaller at the end which connects with the Aquastop valve. 

Those eBay pipes don't seem to have this so would they still fit without risk of leakage of air or water?


----------



## spyder (13 Nov 2011)

This is where you can use your jubilee clips.


----------



## mark4785 (14 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> This is where you can use your jubilee clips.



I'm not sure I'd be bold enough to do that since the potential for a leak would be extremely likely, right? 

In the other UKAPS thread (link provided by poster) there was mention of a third party pipe being somehow converted to be fully compatible with the filter, meaning, having the correct diameter, fitting on tight at the valve etc.

The idea of a pipe being held on by jubilee clips at the valve is an absolutely horrific thought; there would be a huge risk of the house being flooded which would void the house insurance and warranty of the product.


----------



## jacko32 (14 Nov 2011)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4898


----------



## jacko32 (14 Nov 2011)

loads of ppl do this with there fluvals you need the 16/22 hose they should push on and the nuts should tighten up just fine no worries about leaks you might need to warm the new hose in boiling water first so they stretch


----------



## mark4785 (18 Nov 2011)

jacko32 said:
			
		

> loads of ppl do this with there fluvals you need the 16/22 hose they should push on and the nuts should tighten up just fine no worries about leaks you might need to warm the new hose in boiling water first so they stretch


Thanks for the link and advise. I will acquire a 16/22 Eheim hose and see if I can get a leak-free pipe!


----------



## greenink (18 Nov 2011)

There are much cheaper options. Just get some of this: http://www.airlines-pneumatics.co.uk/we ... tAodCHVDIg in the right size works great


----------



## jacko32 (19 Nov 2011)

can you buy that per metre or do you have to buy 30m ?


----------

